# Should I make another call?



## SteviePete (27 Oct 2016)

Hello, Thankyou in advance for any answers given, maybe I'm not the only one wondering so hope the answers help someone else too,


   I applied online for MP, and firefighting. I got a response a day later confirming my application was selected and then another email telling me to contact my RC for an appointment. This took place October 5th.


   I emailed the centre on the 10th wanting to set a date, it's now the 27th and i've heard nothing. I sent another email around the 20th letting them know if the choices I picked weren't available or something that I would love to make infantry soldier a priority. I also called twice with voicemail message on the 18th and 22nd. 


   It's now October 27th and I still have had no contact. Is this normal for them? I applied for regular in the Vancouver RC. Should I have anything to worry about or is there anything I can do? Thankyou once again.


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2016)

For reference, perhaps,

OP: SteviePete: Should I make another call?

will be merged with,

OP: SteviePete:  how long before contact for cfat appointment? 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124423/post-1460336.html#msg1460336

From the Ask a CAF Recruiter Sticky,

I submitted my application. Whats Next?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118929.0

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.
___________________________________________________________________

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## DAA (28 Oct 2016)

SteviePete said:
			
		

> It's now October 27th and I still have had no contact. Is this normal for them? I applied for regular in the Vancouver RC. Should I have anything to worry about or is there anything I can do? Thankyou once again.



Ensure that you have added "@forces.gc.ca" to your email "Safe Senders" list and also check your SPAM/Junk email folders "online" through your service provider.

You can also email Recruiting Customer Service by using the link "I need assistance with my application" shown below.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73

Be sure to include your full name, date of birth and home address/phone number in any email correspondence and also attach a "Read Receipt" to your outbound email, this way you will know it has been received/opened/read.


----------



## sailorprivateer (29 Nov 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:
> 
> •   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application.
> •   If you know your application number, include it in the email.
> •   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


I want to contact them in regards to my application but I have emailed my file manager last week but no answer from him. Tried the idea on the quoted post above but the link says "Page Not Found". Is there any other email address from them that I can contact in regards to my application like CFRC HQ perhaps? It seems calling them via phone is not successful for me as well. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## da1root (30 Nov 2016)

Good Day,

Currently the CAF is experiencing technical difficulties with their website but you can still get in touch with them if you have questions.

You can find and speak to a recruiter in your area (http://www.forces.ca/en/caf-jobs-recruiting-centres.page) who can answer your questions about the application process and working in the Canadian Armed Forces. You can also reach the CAF by email at Virtual.recruiter@forces.gc.ca.

If you email the Virtual.Recruiter@forces.gc.ca email, the team that takes care of that email will ensure that your email is forwarded to the right department/person who can further assist you.

If this does not work either please send me a message,
Cheers!


----------



## sailorprivateer (30 Nov 2016)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> Currently the CAF is experiencing technical difficulties with their website but you can still get in touch with them if you have questions.
> 
> ...


Hello again! I PMd you and I had no idea that you posted this. My bad. Thank you, I just sent them an email.


----------

